# OffRoad Gauges?



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

Do the Offroad gauges only come on the SEL Premium? I have a SEL 4 Motion and figured you would get them......but to my irritation it does not seem so...:banghead:


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

stevehayes01 said:


> Do the Offroad gauges only come on the SEL Premium? I have a SEL 4 Motion and figured you would get them......but to my irritation it does not seem so...:banghead:


Can you please further explain? All Atlas models with 4Motion come with knob where you can select driving mode. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

Tap the Car “button” on the display a few times it should show up








FYI I have an SEL Premium but I don’t think that matters.


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

I will try it.... but so far I did not see it... mine is an SEL ... not premium though.


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

edyvw said:


> Can you please further explain? All Atlas models with 4Motion come with knob where you can select driving mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am talking about the digital gauges on the infotainment.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

stevehayes01 said:


> I am talking about the digital gauges on the infotainment.


Got it. Figure out initially you are talking about modes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

GTi_4_Life said:


> Tap the Car ?button? on the display a few times it should show up
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK just checked and definitely not there. Has to be a Premium/Exec edition option.


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

I had not seen this (probably because my SEL is not the Premium). VagCOM guys, can you see if you can enable this?


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

stevehayes01 said:


> Do the Offroad gauges only come on the SEL Premium? I have a SEL 4 Motion and figured you would get them......but to my irritation it does not seem so...:banghead:


If it's anything like the MKVII which it shares a lot with you need to have a Discovery Pro MIB to see the gauges.
So no NAV no work.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

EPilot said:


> If it's anything like the MKVII which it shares a lot with you need to have a Discovery Pro MIB to see the gauges.
> So no NAV no work.


This is not accurate. All SEL Premiums come with the Discover Media 2017 system:











The Discover Pro 2017 system is different. Has a bigger HD, supports dual maps, and has additional functionality such as google earth 3D like Audi. Can be differentiated by the lack of any knobs.











The only US cars getting the Discover Pro are the Golf R and e-golf.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

ice4life said:


> This is not accurate. All SEL Premiums come with the Discover Media 2017 system:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The discovery pro is what the NAV units are called on the MK7 platform. Never knew the nomenclature for the Atlas platform.
Thanks for the info.
You still need a NAV enabled system for the gauges to work.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

EPilot said:


> The discovery pro is what the NAV units are called on the MK7 platform. Never knew the nomenclature for the Atlas platform.
> Thanks for the info.
> You still need a NAV enabled system for the gauges to work.


Yeah VW has been renaming their systems and it is getting so confusing- I'm pretty sure you're right that it used to be called Discover Pro MIB and that was the larger screened version of the older hu which was found only on the e-golf in the US. 

Now we are only getting discover pro on e-golf and golf r (maybe something to do with EU vs MX). 

As for the Atlas, it seems that both the 8" systems are called Discover Media (although wouldn't it make more sense to call it Discover Media and Discover Nav for the SEL Prem?) and this can be misleading as the nav system has additional capabilities like off road monitoring and WLAN. 

I wonder why the offroad monitor would only be on the nav version? Maybe the altimeter measurement is part of the GPS antenna?


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

ice4life said:


> I wonder why the offroad monitor would only be on the nav version? Maybe the altimeter measurement is part of the GPS antenna?


I would guess there's some other links to the CAN bus that the NAV unit has access to that allow the gauges to get more information.
Even the lower end media units have a GPS antenna that they access for adjusting time and some other things. I believe the telematics uses that same GPS antenna.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

EPilot said:


> I would guess there's some other links to the CAN bus that the NAV unit has access to that allow the gauges to get more information.
> Even the lower end media units have a GPS antenna that they access for adjusting time and some other things. I believe the telematics uses that same GPS antenna.


Very good point. And you would think altitude would be in the cars brain for o2 mixture. So that kind of defuncts my side.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I noticed that you can change the icons! If you hover your hand over the screen, there is an arrow on each readout. I changed to oil temp and coolant temp which is cool!!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

That's pretty neat. I'll have to check mine out when I get it back. Speaking of off road, the AWD on the Atlas is pretty decent. I went through some sand it off road mode and it gets pretty good traction. Driving through some desert a guy in a truck i was following said he had to put his truck in 4wd because of tire slipping. I didn't have a problem and went over the same stuff. It's no off road monster, but on light trails i feel pretty confident it would do fine.


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

I will be spending time in the Vagcom to try and enable these..... it must be possible!! lol


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

I'd be inclined to agree, Steve. I think this might be "enablable"


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

rider5000 said:


> That's pretty neat.



I saw a vid of the arteon which had a sport screen with g-forces plus these temps. That was what inspired me to look deeper. I just never figured there would be additional gauges so easily accessible!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

*Offroad display?*

In the manual, it shows an offroad display and states that is only for certain models. This is found by going to Menu and then Selection. I don't show it in my menus on my SEL 4Motion. Anyone have this?  Is this only an SEL Premium feature? Seems any 4Motion model would come with it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> In the manual, it shows an offroad display and states that is only for certain models. This is found by going to Menu and then Selection. I don't show it in my menus on my SEL 4Motion. Anyone have this? Is this only an SEL Premium feature? Seems any 4Motion model would come with it.


A search can save you some time..

It is covered- This is only on the discover media headunits with nav (sel premium) for some reason.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ice4life said:


> A search can save you some time..
> 
> It is covered- This is only on the discover media headunits with nav (sel premium) for some reason.


It was what I did first and why I ask - searching "offroad display" in the posts yielded me zero. Searching is great and I use it all the time but it doesn't always get you what you want.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> It was what I did first and why I ask - searching "offroad display" in the posts yielded me zero. Searching is great and I use it all the time but it doesn't always get you what you want.


surprising

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8883346-OffRoad-Gauges


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

ice4life said:


> surprising
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8883346-OffRoad-Gauges


"Guages" not "display" is why. Good info thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Interesting info on this. I have a SEL 4Motion. This only is available stock on the SEL-P b/c it needs the Navi to provide data for the elevation and compass (interesting on the compass b/c I have my compass enabled on the dash and don't have Navi..must have a separate digital compass for that). I was able to finally find some info on how to enable this with OBD Eleven on non-Navi equipped vehicles - it took a while! You will not have elevation/compass but you will have oil temp, water temp, and wheel turn angle which is pretty cool. You also will get a fault code (when you read the codes, not on the dash/infotainment unit) saying the control unit isn't coded correctly (from the fact you turned on Navi and don't have it). Final comment, the instructions aren't quite right; you don't need to enable any of the functions under the BAP sub-menu, they're not necessary and I confirmed it against a backup from a SEL-P. Also, the "angle of slope" bits aren't necessary. So to summarize, just the navi enable under long coding and the 2 compass ones under the "car function adaptations gen 2' submenu. Quite simple really!


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

*change the Digital cockpit gauge*

Anyone, know how to change the Digital gauge under off-road > image from campus & angle to Oil and water temp image?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

swipe up/down.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> swipe up/down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you, it works well.


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

So the only off-road gauges you can pull up on a non-SEL P are angle, oil and water temp? Got it working, really weird why nav and car compass aren't shared.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

kkress said:


> So the only off-road gauges you can pull up on a non-SEL P are angle, oil and water temp? Got it working, really weird why nav and car compass aren't shared.


Yes. I agree; not sure why compass doesn't work (the system just points it to the Nav vs. the electronic compass...too bad you can't change it!), I get needing GPS for the elevation.


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Yes. I agree; not sure why compass doesn't work (the system just points it to the Nav vs. the electronic compass...too bad you can't change it!), I get elevation.


I have an SEL and on my Off-road gauges shown the compass at the radio, are you guys referring to the digital dash? 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

wkmotor said:


> I have an SEL and on my Off-road gauges shown the compass at the radio, are you guys referring to the digital dash?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Not sure what you mean? Yes, the standard SEL (non-digital dash) has a compass (now after the software upgrade by VW) on the dash. We are talking about the offroad gauges that we are adding with OBDEleven - with the SEL-P that has navi, you get a compass and an elevation gauge in the offroad gauges; with the non-navi SEL (standard), you only get the water temp, oil temp, and angle of the f. wheels.


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Not sure what you mean? Yes, the standard SEL (non-digital dash) has a compass (now after the software upgrade by VW) on the dash. We are talking about the offroad gauges that we are adding with OBDEleven - with the SEL-P that has navi, you get a compass and an elevation gauge in the offroad gauges; with the non-navi SEL (standard), you only get the water temp, oil temp, and angle of the f. wheels.


oh.. got it, I have the digital dash on mine.


----------



## dachman1 (Oct 2, 2011)

For clarification, the '19 SEL non-P has digital cockpit and offroad gauges are available in infotainment area standard.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

dachman1 said:


> For clarification, the '19 SEL non-P has digital cockpit and offroad gauges are available in infotainment area standard.


Wow really? Can you provide details on how to access the offroad gauges on a 2019 SEL? Ive poked on the screen and never came across it, only have the ThinkBlue meters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> Wow really? Can you provide details on how to access the offroad gauges on a 2019 SEL? Ive poked on the screen and never came across it, only have the ThinkBlue meters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's there you push "car" on the infotainment system and then in the left corner you can push and have a selection including the Think Blue screen..."Offroad" should be one of the choices...also look in your manual under "offroad"...


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

Sorry, that's not true I have 2019 SEL Atlas and the off-road gauge was not available until I used the OBDEleven and unlock the off-road functions. Once you have it unlock the function will be available just like KarstGeo said. Hope that helps. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Must be a 4Motion vs non-4Motion thing. I do not have 4Motion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

Andre VW said:


> Must be a 4Motion vs non-4Motion thing. I do not have 4Motion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have 4motion, 2018, non-dig gauge, but needed VCDS to turn it on, similar instructions to KarstGeo instructions


----------



## dachman1 (Oct 2, 2011)

wkmotor said:


> Sorry, that's not true I have 2019 SEL Atlas and the off-road gauge was not available until I used the OBDEleven and unlock the off-road functions. Once you have it unlock the function will be available just like KarstGeo said. Hope that helps.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Oh, so now I'm a liar? Get over yourself wkmotor. This forum is for helping people.

For the rest, to be specific, I have a 2019 SEL (non-P) 4 Motion V6. I have the off road gauges without using any programmer. My hunch is that wkmotor (calls me a liar) and others without it don't have 4 motion.

Just like KarstGeo said, If it's there you push "car" on the infotainment system and then in the left corner you can push and have a selection including the Think Blue screen..."Offroad" should be one of the choices...also look in your manual under "offroad"... Once it's up, I can move them up and down to change the what gauges are there.


----------



## wkmotor (Dec 28, 2018)

dachman1 said:


> Oh, so now I'm a liar? Get over yourself wkmotor. This forum is for helping people.
> 
> For the rest, to be specific, I have a 2019 SEL (non-P) 4 Motion V6. I have the off road gauges without using any programmer. My hunch is that wkmotor (calls me a liar) and others without it don't have 4 motion.
> 
> Just like KarstGeo said, If it's there you push "car" on the infotainment system and then in the left corner you can push and have a selection including the Think Blue screen..."Offroad" should be one of the choices...also look in your manual under "offroad"... Once it's up, I can move them up and down to change the what gauges are there.


whoa hold on, I did not call you anything, I just said I was able to have the offroad function on my 2019 SEL at all after I unlock my Offroad function under the 5F module, if you got it done without that good for you. No insulting intended, friend.


----------

